
Nextcloud 11 sets new standard for security and scalability - LukasReschke
https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextloud-11-sets-new-standard-for-security-and-scalability/
======
jancborchardt
Jan from the Nextcloud team here. If you have any questions don’t hesitate to
ask. :) We’re very happy with the new release, especially the the improvements
on security and performance.

Also I like our new video chat a lot. ;) As you know it’s all open source, so
any contribution is welcome!
[https://github.com/nextcloud](https://github.com/nextcloud)

~~~
akarambir
I have an owncloud instance and want to migrate to nextcloud. Just wanted to
know if you have ubuntu/debian ppa like owncloud? I have very little
experience with PHP and don't want to install it from source.

~~~
LukasReschke
We don't offer any PPA for the server repository ourselves. Mainly because we
didn't had many good experience in the past with repositories.

So what we're focusing on is providing an easy and reliable updater (just like
Wordpress does) instead of distribution packages.

Migrating is described at
[https://nextcloud.com/migration/](https://nextcloud.com/migration/) and we
also have a help topic in our forums: [https://help.nextcloud.com/t/migrating-
from-owncloud-to-next...](https://help.nextcloud.com/t/migrating-from-
owncloud-to-nextcloud/551)

Probably the easiest way in your case is to backup the config folder and your
data folder, then uninstall the ownCloud packages and install PHP/Apache
yourself. Then simply put our newest release into the web root and copy your
old config there as well. If you need more help on that I'm sure we have many
people in our forums willing to help :)

------
matt4077
It's funny how you apparently can "set new standards" by "using industry
standard security processes".

~~~
LukasReschke
Fair enough, there is some kind of marketing-ishy statement in that. I give
you that :-)

But considering the security features that we include such as Same-Site
Cookies, CSP using Nonces, etc. I don't think the statement is totally wrong –
many products are sadly missing these. We also have a bug bounty program where
we offer up to $5000 for qualifying vulnerabilities:
[https://hackerone.com/nextcloud](https://hackerone.com/nextcloud)

------
jpcarmona
*Nextloud :p

~~~
jancborchardt
Thanks, just fixed it. ;)

